# i might buy a baby ball python



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

mostly the size of a tank for a young one.. i got a spare 25g would that house one for a wile.. any tips on how to keep snakes are good ones i have never keep one before so i know next to nothing about them.. but i do like pythons ,, and dont dare to rush right into a Burmese python,,, i think a ball would be a good starter


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

25g will be good for a very long time.... keep hot side around 90 cold side 75

2 hides 1 on cold 1 on hot... get some kind of substrate cocunut husk is the best... and then feed mice 1 a week


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should really think about looking on Google for some good care sheets. Type in "ball python" and "care sheet" and you'll get a lot of tips. Here is a good one from NERD (New England Reptile Distributors) who are probably one of _the_ top notch reptile distributors and breeders in North America.

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareBall.html

Read that. It has all your basics covered. If you have questions about what's in there I'm sure we can help after.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

great tips bro.... now what is a normal canadian price to pay for a normal ball?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depends on age, location and where you're buying it from.

Petstore chains are generally overpriced and anything you get is likely of sketchy origin. I have a friend who works for Petsmart (has been there since before when it got bought and turned into that from Super Pet) and he says some of their reptiles come in with mites, internernal parasites, etc etc. Everything is shipped via Florida but he's sure a ton of it is wild caught. There are some smaller, independent stores that are a bit better. BUT. Yeah... Always a chance.

Breeders can vary in prices. Sometimes you can get a baby for a very low price - well under $100 - but a lot of times you're looking at a lot more depending on stock, lineage, etc. Can be pretty variable.

One thing I would recommend though is make sure that your snake is eating before you buy it. most important thing of all, imo.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

normal ball 40.00


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

cocunut Husk is very nice...but try to buy the pre soaked and dried kind, other wise you might have your hands full for awhile dealing with that..Also the cocunut holds humidity amazingly..so make sure you got everything you need to measure temp and humid. and everything as well as being able to adjust it to proper numbers. if you got any questions ask mettle, or dark Frost..both know quite abit...theyve taught me or directed me to learn everything i know..im getting up there with knowledge


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks eddyhead  .... i would just go to the pet store aka petsmart or whatever and buy a ball python care book, they are under 10 bucks and it will tell you everything you need to know and then some. everything from selecting the one you buy to breeding it and caring for it babies.


----------

